# Legal to let people play PS4/ Xbox games in your shop?



## Samarth 619 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hey guys,

I am going to get possession of a shop in apartments soon. I plan on opening a combined store with few services like:-

Photography (Event and studio both),
Printing,
Computer related work,
Notes for students,
Job/ typing work,
some eatables,
and the last very important part:- Video gaming.

I will handle all these works myself.

Now, Video gaming in small cities like mine has become a headache & slow growth area. People have iphones, ipads, android devices so they game on them.
Only a true enthusiast will realize what a Playstation 4 stands for. Or a multiplayer gamer probably. And these are going rare with time passing by... at least in small cities.


My questions are:--

1. First and foremost, is* Video Gaming in shops with Sony & Microsoft devices legal?* Are both legal or only one? (This is when I'm not pirating games or doing any such known illegal work)

2. Secondly, The apartments will have about 300 families total. Shop Investment is about 5 Lacs, so expecting a 20% ROI (bc even banks & cooperative societies give 12-16% or so interest), I hope to earn Rs. 1 Lac per year, about Rs. 350 per day, excluding Sundays.
It would be a good return on investment, agreed, and a good learning experience too, but 1 lac by itself is not too good a sum. It hardly gives me Rs. 8500/ month.

However, a positive thing is that this shop's value will keep on appreciating (increasing) as I booked it even before the apartments were constructed. So, resale should be good.

My question is, is it a profitable venture going for this shop, if this 5 Lacs is the only sum I can invest in business?
Or should I just sit, and let it get sold, and do other jobs/ study in the meanwhile? I'm good at government job exams and I'm trying to crack them, but at 29 I'm approaching the age when I won't be able to....


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 13, 2016)

[MENTION=148944]Samarth 619[/MENTION]: Are u not working ?
This business is very good if u know the inside-out of it.
all u need to focus is on *"PROFIT MARGINS"*
coz every damn thing on this planet (in terms of monetary values) depends on that *"PROFIT MARGIN"*

and to answer your question : 
Yes, you can PS4 & XBOX ONE in shops to be played on hourly rate basis.

I have seen many shops in Metro cities having PS3 gaming consoles on hourly basis rates.

The thumb rule is : you are the owner of this and you can do anything with (except one thing Pirating).
You burn, hammer, drain the consoles..no body will sue you for it


----------



## Samarth 619 (Feb 13, 2016)

No, Not working right now. Was a lecturer but my department got closed in the college.

Of course, even I've seen such shops since the starting of my childhood. Have played a lot, I was even the Tekken 3 champion of the area... I continued playing even later too, to an age of 25 approx. after which I left due to life stage & other reasons.
Anyhow, I know most things about PS3, and I know all that related stuff.
I was just wondering whether its legal or not..

I know profit margin is a big thing. But in my small city, people complain a lot. PS2 is being played at Rs. 12/ hour. PS3 about Rs. 30 and PS4 is also roughly the same rate, maybe a 10 rupee extra or so.
At this rate, and with only a maximum of 300 families in the apartment, do I stand a good chance?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 14, 2016)

Samarth 619 said:


> I was just wondering whether its legal or not..
> 
> I know profit margin is a big thing. But in my small city, people complain a lot. PS2 is being played at Rs. 12/ hour. PS3 about Rs. 30 and PS4 is also roughly the same rate, maybe a 10 rupee extra or so.
> At this rate, and with only a maximum of 300 families in the apartment, do I stand a good chance?


Don't worry about the Legal issues...it won't be a problem.

And if u r not keeping the play station for Public & only for the apartment then I think u will have to a hard calculation.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 14, 2016)

Samarth 619 said:


> No, Not working right now. Was a lecturer but my department got closed in the college.
> 
> Of course, even I've seen such shops since the starting of my childhood. Have played a lot, I was even the Tekken 3 champion of the area... I continued playing even later too, to an age of 25 approx. after which I left due to life stage & other reasons.
> Anyhow, I know most things about PS3, and I know all that related stuff.
> ...


BTW saw this thread *forum.digit.in/career-planning-progression/175369-starting-gaming-oriented-cyber-cafe-good-idea.html


----------

